# [Wet Thumb Forum]-More rocks



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

All the afternoon football games were crappy. I finished my tank cleaning in the morning. I didn't have to mow the lawn till evening. I took that opportunity to take another short rock collecting trip into the canyon east of here.

I think this rock is a keeper. I'm not that pleased with the driftwood in my 150 and I've been wonder how to replace it. A rock to fill that space needs to be pretty big. I also want something that would project forward. I found this, which is 11 inches high.







.

I brought down a couple of these rocks to make a two-stone arrangement. While I think I want these for myself I could collect a few more for the Dallas conference. There's a mountain of the stuff out there. Here is a small part of it.









This area is a fairly short drive from my home, and the outcrops are really not far from the road. One catch is that it's in a national wilderness area so no vehicles are allowed, but that's OK, because there aren't any trails anyway. The other catch is that the terrain is pretty rugged. It would be nice to have a mountain goat trained as a pack animal. But no. You have to haul rocks down on your back.

Last of all, this self portrait on quartzite.









Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Nice! I see a lot of potential in those
rocks. Wish we had stuff like that around
these parts.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 27, 2003)

Roger....where did you find them? Were you up by embudo canyon? I live right here! If you want to get together sometime there are some really cool spots near the house here. I get knee reconstruction done on 2 Oct so If you would like to head up there let me know. I will be slow going though...lol...hence the surgery. After that if you want to let me know as well.

Mike









100Gallon/Rena Filstar XP3/Icecap660 with 4x4' Ge Aquarays/Flourite Gravel mix/Malaysian driftwood


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Ghazanfar,

It seems like you might be able to find something similar by taking a roadtrip west. The blue ridge in Virginia and North Carolina might be a place to look. There might be some in the piedmont too, but it would be hard to find. The rock is called "augen gneiss." If you are interested enough to go looking for some, then you might start by asking questions from the Geology faculty at universities in the area.

Mike,

The site is in Tijeras Canyon, on the north side of a ravine that enters from the northwest just before you get to dead man's curve. Embudo Canyon might be a little more hospitable









Wait 'till after your knee is working right. It's tough enough walking out there with two good knees and both hands free.

Roger Miller

"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey Ghanzafar, ROAD TRIP! Meet at my house and we'll head up to the mountains.


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Man - you have NO idea how crazy I am. 
I'll see you Friday nigght. We'll head up Saturday
morning. I'll bring my F250.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Let me do a little figuring out and asking of the wife. It'll probably be really good weather for the next few weeks. Oct. 11 or 18th might work out well.

It all depends on my homework load though. I'm supposedly taking weekends off to have time to do homework and not play. So far it hasn't worked out that way..


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Lol! I was kidding. I don't even have a truck.
Actually I found some nice rocks locally. I'm
going to make another trip out and pick up some
more. Jay saw some of them at the GWAPA thing.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

You tease!


----------

